# Setting Up A New Tank



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I want to set up a really nice showtank (75g) in the nicer living room. I want to locate one of those really sexy 3D backgrounds like this :










Question is the tank is housing my piraya. Im going to be donating the piraya to my cousins husband who took an interest in piranha keeping to help him get his 125 gallon going. I am going to be using this 75 that formerly housed my piraya to start this new show tank. The filter on there is cycled.

Sooo, if I take the filter off and put some tank water in a bucket and run the filter on the bucket for a few days while I drain out the main tank and install the background, will the filter stay cycled with good bacteria?

Lastly, I want to do exodons. Whats a good number of exdons to house in a 75g so that the tank wouldnt require heavy maintenance but still look occupied and active? I have a good filter (xp4) and I ideally only want to have to do a water change like once every 2 weeks.

BTW can I have a planted tank with exodons?

Thank you.


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah your filter will be fine, thats how i have always done it. go with like 40-50 x's nothing too crazy but you still get the wow factor.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

your filter will stay cycled only if there is an ammonia source... if you just run it on a bucket with water, the bacteria will die off due to lack of ammonia and nitrites. throw something in there to provide ammonia and it won't be too bad after you throw it back on your 75.

you could fit a bunch of exos in there, a whole bunch...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Just to add on joes great post, to add ammonia, sprinkle some fish food into the water where the filter is running.

For small filters, a pinch should do, for larger ones, give a couple pinches. Make sure you do it often (few times a week)


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

here's a link for the 3d background http://www.gillsnfins.ca/aquaterra.php#rainforest


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Aquascape sells those background too, saw them on their website
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/aquarium-su...es-backgrounds/

as for keep the filter cycled, just throw a piece of shrimp or fish fillet in the bucket and there will be plenty food for the bacterias


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. This plan is a go, minus the background. I cant find them locally and Im strictly against using my credit card online so I wont be ordering one. The 75 is in the garage, painted the back black. The filter is running on a bucket that I have been "feeding".

Cant wait to have a "hornets nest" of exodons swimming around.

Whats the lifespan on exodons?

i want to have my little guys around for a long time


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been reading alot about exo's the past week I'm gonna setup an exo tank in a few months so let me know how they are when you get em. From what I've read lifespan is about 8 years.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

Changed your mind? SW now?

traitor!


----------

